# Finally picked up a scope - Sighting in shortly



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks again guys for all of the input. Finally picked up a Nikon Buckmaster in 3-9x40 with the BDC. Was going back and forth between that and the Vortex Diamondback, and the store made it an easy decision, as they didn't have the Diamondback with the BDC, and the Nikon was on sale.

Heading to the range in about 2 hours to sight it in. Then just have to find some land to hunt and it's go time. I'll put some pics up of the gun with the scope mounted and some range pics when I get a chance.

SE Wisconsin coyotes won't be safe much longer (or maybe they still will lol)


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great scope IMO, I love it...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have two of them and held them side by side with the Leupold vx1 (?) and the Redfield Revenge and the Nikon won out just two days ago.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Well made it to the range yesterday. (Great range by the way. Range Officer was great to work with and very helpful, Wisconsin Sportsman Association I believe runs it). Anyway, the RO gave me a LAAARGE piece of paper to initially get on paper at 25 yards as the bore sighter wouldn't work with my scope and rifle. Amazingly, we were on paper on the first shot. Took some dialing in, but got close to my target at 25 yards.

Moved out to 100 yards to get zeroed in, and slowly walked it in with the help of my buddy. We finally got it dialed in. Took a break and were going to have a little contest. Picked up the gun to shoot. First shot, no where on the paper. Next shot, no where on the paper. DOH! Checked the mounts and sure enough, the front mount loosened up (apparently loctite doesn't set well in the cold). Got it adjusted and set good, and got zeroed in again.

We then ran 10 shots down range each at the corner bulls. They were about the size of a quarter for reference. We were within an inch of the bull for the most part, and the groups weren't too bad. However, I still need more trigger time in, and need to get a few more rounds through the barrel to get this puppy dialed in. The first pic is our 10 round contest. My shots are at the top, my buddies at the bottom (first time he's shot a rifle, so not too bad). The second is my last 3 shot group, which was dialed in pretty good. All in all, good time at the range in the snow and wind (which could have had an impact after a while, but who knows). Few more trips needed though to make sure we're truly good to go. Hopefully these pics load for me.

Oh yeah, did I mention how hard it is to find .223 ammo now? Yowza!! Glad I had some range ammo as I couldn't even find predator loads around here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! 223 is impossible to find right now and that truly sucks. Shoot what you have and just enjoy the hunt.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice shooting. I have gathered that a lot of the guys here like the Nikon scopes. I have a cheap Tasco on my .22-250 that was on it when I bought it. It shoots to well to take off but if something ever happens it will be replaced with the Nikon.


----------

